# Thoughts



## Ashley-Kate (Apr 12, 2012)

At what point are suicidal thoughts alarming..  well okay i know thata its not a good thing to have them i was simply wondering at what point should i (if i was thinking about suicide or had thoughts of suicide) go to the hospital, my psychologist is off for the week end i see him on tuesday and my dr. is on vacation for three weeks he tole me last saturday that if my thoughts became more structured to go to the hospital yet i dont know exacly what sort of structure he meant and i dont want to waist the time of dr. in the ER that have better things to do then to tell me that i shoud want to live. and listen to me complain about how i cant take it anymore.. i am simply very tird and overwhelmed i just dont seem to see the light at the end of this tunnel.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 12, 2012)

Do you have a specific plan? 
Do you think you might act on your thoughts? 
If the answer to either of these questions is yes, then go to ER.


Do your suicidal thoughts frighten you? 
Do you have anyone close to you who can stay with you and keep you safe? 
If the answer to the first two questions is yes, and the answer to the second two questions is no, then go to ER immediately.


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 14, 2012)

Ashley-Kate the doctors in emergency  will not see you as a waste of time  The will see someone that is in a great deal of stress and in need of help
I would go to hospital if you feel you just cannot cope ok   Rather SOONER then later while you still have that energy to do so. the clarity to do so  you go and get some help ok
Even if the doc hold you for 24 hrs  that will be time well spent in keeping you safe and getting you to be more stable    Do is sooner then later ok that is all i am saying  hugs


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 17, 2012)

Just checking in hun see how you are doing this evening  Hope you went and got some support for you  stay safe ok


----------

